# Houston, We Have A Situation Here



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Guys! Just got home from work today and noticed my 'Lil Gold Rhom has a strange white bulge protruding out of one side of his belly. I've never seen anything like it in my years of dealing with P's. Has anyone seen this before or know if it's a parasite or an injury? I've had him for 6 months now, no signs of stress or anything. He lives alone in a 40 breeder. He seems pretty happy most of the time.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Could be constipation, or could be a parasite... I would keep an eye on it. It will either pass, or grow, and if it grows you should treat with something for internal parasites.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Get Melafix and Pimafix , dose according to directions and remove any charcoal filter ...


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

not sure? the pic is hard to tell...could it be an injury of some sort...? perhaps he got startled and smacked that side...? maybe just wait it out before you start to medicate...give it 3 days at least...


----------

